# Mr.tegu where did you go?



## LouDog760 (Jul 30, 2009)

Has anyone heard from him? I sent him a message over a week ago because I need his help for building my friend a cage. If anyone know how to get in contact with him let me know.


----------



## CuriousTegu760 (Jul 31, 2009)

Ya where has that dude been hahah


----------



## akasha (Jan 7, 2010)

*Is he came back already? I also have lots of questions to ask him. Mr. Tegu if you already comes back kindly reply in this message. I have a very important question for you.*


----------



## mr.tegu (Jan 8, 2010)

im here guys.. i check in a few times a day. what can i help you with?


----------

